# Cage Style Loft?



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

Im looking at havng my husband build me another loft, BUT since we live in town, we already have the amount of "sheds" we can have, so now we are looking to build a cage like loft.(has to be something I cant stand in,etc, )
Does any one have any pictures of one?


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Maybe an extension onto a "shed" is in order? =]
I had a small loft once and will be building another for my mobile team of tipplers I am planing for in the spring.
I am thinking something like 2-2.5' d x 4' w x 3-4' t, It will also be elevated 1-2' with a screen bottom for easy cleaning. Which IMO is a must for any small loft you can not get inside.

How many birds do you need this loft for?

_We also have 1 pitbull and 1 pit mix (basset)._


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Look through my thread "oriental roller kit/loft" it is a very versatile design. Also look at "introductory loft challenge" for several examples.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I built this for my first pair of Fantails.........Rough, but it worked










Then I added on to it twice......










Then when I moved, I brought it with me!


----------



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone!
Love all the ideas


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

I gazebo converted into a loft with most sides wired and open would look pretty nice .


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Will that be warm enough? Not sure I remember St. Louis totally accurately, but I remember cold winter wind. They need a bit of spots where they can get out of the wind. Could you build something akin to little rabbit hutch shelter boxes coming off of the giant cage part?


----------



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

The winter here can be pretty bad, so I dont think all wire would work.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

NewHopePoultry said:


> The winter here can be pretty bad, so I dont think all wire would work.


Yeah, so what about little wooden shelters coming off of an aviary part? or what about an indoor aviary? would something "Attached" to the house be a problem for the city?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

The picture of mine that I posted has a hutch attached to the left side, and a smaller hutch inside on the right. In the winter I hung a small reptile heater in the doorway of the hutch and covered the whole cage with plastic. Here is a picture of the heater, it's one of those 'screw in' reptile heating elements.










We get pretty cold here in the winter, and it worked great. This was just a temporary setup until I could build a loft for the fantails. When I moved, I brought it with me, but not being used right now. I'm going to refurbish it for a splay leg pigeon that I have inside right now......but that's next springs project.


----------



## king newbie (Oct 13, 2011)

http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg110/saranmiguel24/1319667033-picsay.jpg


I made this one with some help from the guys here....


----------



## brentjohnf (Sep 8, 2008)

*Ideas*

I built a few and gave them away are broke some down and built something ells, Probably been though more cages than…….. Soon as I scrape up a few boards and wire, next thing you know I built a cage haha Wife knows Im crazy.. As you see on the forum people are always looking for a cage for something so they were very easy to get rid of. 

All this is built with free materials so you get what you pay for 
here are some I think there in order

Heres a little chicken cage
http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c323/chickbrent/dovequail005.jpg
http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c323/chickbrent/dove016.jpg


this one was all pvc a hurricane through a branch on it 
I really liked it, easy to move around I had a tarp over it but also kept it against my shed for prtection.
http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c323/chickbrent/dovequail004.jpg
http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c323/chickbrent/dove003.jpg

I liked this one also gave away the pigeons were on the back side.
http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c323/chickbrent/newdoveadd1038.jpg
http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c323/chickbrent/newdoveadd1032.jpg

Gave the section on the left away broke down the center dove cage as it was cheap interior wood that did not last if it wasn’t for that it was great for doves..
http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c323/chickbrent/home011.jpg

Little chicken tractor still have just the barn part
http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c323/chickbrent/me031-1.jpg

Still have realy nice
http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c323/chickbrent/chickcoup001.jpg
http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c323/chickbrent/chickcoup002.jpg

Just built this one as I jumped into rollers soon relize its to small for what I want, But my nephew wants it for a few homers, and I also want to get biger into Birmingham rollers so now Im building a permanent one at my new house.
http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c323/chickbrent/61be92b8.jpg
http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c323/chickbrent/a56f75de.jpg

new one is coming alone.. Ideas Brent


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

We have a gazebo loft. It's solid except for a section where the aviary is. I keep ringneck doves in it.


----------



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone!
Love all the pics and tips

Im going down to city hall tomorrow and see what I can do


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> We have a gazebo loft. It's solid except for a section where the aviary is. I keep ringneck doves in it.


 A gazebo loft half covered in clear corrugated roofing material would work out great and in winter you could easily cover the rest in plastic to keep the cold and winds out too .Plus it looks nice .


----------



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

Sounds like a good idea


----------



## stowellka (Jun 12, 2010)

here is my 8'x6'x6' aviary/cage
they sleep/nest in the upper portion it is out of the wind..


----------



## katheria (Aug 1, 2002)

im glad i was fixing to ask the same thing!

i hate the city i live in............
pigeons are legal but crap any type of building larger than 20sq ft of floor space u need a permit for.
went down to the city, took the design guy has all types of questions about that it was for. For i told him a pigeon loft, and then they refused to issue a permit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
then the guy started arguing (i didnt start it) with me that they were not allowed and that they were nasty critters and they all need to be shot...
spoke to his manager, they have the right to refuse to issue a permit for any reason.

so much for my plan of design based off of the widowhood loft that was 16x8

well the city isnt going to prevent me from keeping them.
seems i have a porch that has been 90% enclosed with lattice.not the cheap wood lattice but the good plastic lattice.

there are no setback restrictions here except that it has to be 30 ft from the neighbors house
i measured and his house is 48 ft from mine.

seems i have a 19x 10 covered porch 
a 10x10 section will be turned into a loft..
take that city!

my ? is

is hardware cloth necessary? its crazy expensive where we are!
can anything else be used such as the green plastic poultry netting? or the heavy duty bird netting?

i plan to enclose 2 sides with plywood (nest box area ect) and leave the rest open. where they have a place to get out of the wind.
they will also have a 8x5x6 aviary outside of the porch to go into to sun themselves.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

katheria said:


> im glad i was fixing to ask the same thing!
> 
> i hate the city i live in............
> pigeons are legal but crap any type of building larger than 20sq ft of floor space u need a permit for.
> ...


Good for you! I would be the same way 
1/2 Inch wire mesh is the only thing that will keep rodents out! My flight cages are wrapped with it...even under the ground. Rats are a problem when you have birds outside. They will try their best to gain access  I've had it happen......lost half my birds in one night!


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

katheria said:


> is hardware cloth necessary?


in my opinion, YES, I have 2x4 wire over 2 windows in my breeders loft. I forgot to close one of them one night. Something got in and killed two of my best hens. nothing but hard wire for me from here on out!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

katheria said:


> im glad i was fixing to ask the same thing!
> 
> i hate the city i live in............
> pigeons are legal but crap any type of building larger than 20sq ft of floor space u need a permit for.
> ...


Is hardware cloth more expensive than what the life of your birds is worth? Because that's what it comes down to. Even a squirrel can chew through it, and they have. And the birds would escape. But rats will chew through it to get to the seed or the birds, and they will kill them. For the little bit of expense, believe me, it's worth it, ten fold. You just do it once, and you want to do it right. You want your birds to be safe. They depend on you for that.


----------



## katheria (Aug 1, 2002)

of course not JAY!
i was just looking at options is all..

the other issue is and ive dealt with this here, no one i mean no one carries anything large than 36"x 25ft rolls
ive tried to find someone to special order it for me for years now locally

guess ill just bite the shipping cost as i will need atleast two 48'x 50ft rolls


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

katheria said:


> of course not JAY!
> i was just looking at options is all..
> 
> the other issue is and ive dealt with this here, no one i mean no one carries anything large than 36"x 25ft rolls
> ...



Usually any hardware store that carries it will order a roll of it for you. We had to get it that way. It's nothing to them as they deal with that company anyway.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

katheria said:


> of course not JAY!
> i was just looking at options is all..
> 
> the other issue is and ive dealt with this here, no one i mean no one carries anything large than 36"x 25ft rolls
> ...


Do you have a Home Depot nearby? That's where I got mine......it's well worth the investment. I don't ever want to experience what I saw happen to my birds again!!!


----------



## katheria (Aug 1, 2002)

yep checked home depot, lowes, ace, tractor supply ect largest roll they can get is the 25ft one...............even the two local feedstores cant special order it 
it sometimes suxs living in a big city like dallas area

most people thought i was crazy looney woman for raising quail...


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

katheria said:


> yep checked home depot, lowes, ace, tractor supply ect largest roll they can get is the 25ft one...............even the two local feedstores cant special order it
> it sometimes suxs living in a big city like dallas area
> 
> most people thought i was crazy looney woman for raising quail...


That's what I got at home depot...the 3X25' and 4X25' rolls. I think they were like...$40.-$50. a role. I overlapped them. It's worth it! Don't waste your money on anything else...you will just have to replace it. And you'll sleep better at night


----------



## katheria (Aug 1, 2002)

now another ?

the porch has a concrete slab.
should i do a raised floor on top of the concrete slab or just use the slab as the floor?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Actually, you could go either way. Some do have concrete for their loft floor. Many like wood, and I think wood is easier to scrape clean. Wood is also warmer in the cold weather.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

i've always liked concrete for animal enclosures. You just have to be sure it dries quickly enough when you clean (if you use any water/disinfectent having moved the birds somewhere temporarily) or you'll have mildew issues.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Some others have said that they hold moisture and are damp. I know someone who doesn't like hers, as she says it is hard to clean by scraping. Don't know. I think in an open aviary they would be fine, as they could be hosed down and would dry well because they are outside in the air and sunshine, but not as good for an enclosed area.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Search for "Wingsonfire" on this forum. I think he lives over in Arlington or in that area, he's got some real nice lofts that would be worth seeing.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

katheria said:


> im glad i was fixing to ask the same thing!
> 
> i hate the city i live in............
> pigeons are legal but crap any type of building larger than 20sq ft of floor space u need a permit for.
> ...


I live in Garland and keep pigeons. I needed a new storage building so I applied for and was approved for a 12x24 storage building. After the building was built and approved by the city building inspector I decided to partition off an 8x12 section of the building for a loft. About a year later I added a large attached fly pen. I did this without any further permits, and don't know if I really needed any. I do know there are not any ordinances against keeping pigeons here in Garland. There is an animal control ordinance that says you must keep them in a coop.


So far I have not heard from or had any complaints from the city. One time I did see an animal control officer nosing around and looking at the building. Probably one of my neighbors complained about the pigeons. Since the pigeons were penned the animal control officer probably decided that I was in compliance with their codes.


----------



## stowellka (Jun 12, 2010)

also, don't know about anyone else but when i built mine i took into consideration ease of cleaning..........


----------



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

katheria said:


> im glad i was fixing to ask the same thing!
> 
> i hate the city i live in............
> pigeons are legal but crap any type of building larger than 20sq ft of floor space u need a permit for.
> ...


Sounds like my town...
They wont give me a yes or no on wether or not I can have pigeons though


----------



## katheria (Aug 1, 2002)

grifter, i already have 2 buildings for that maybe another reason they didnt issue the permit. 

the open aviary loft design is fine with me also. 
ive kept the quail back there during the winter for no issue

one thing about living in texas not much winter. 

started yesterday on building the aviary and ran into a huge snag
was attaching a 2x4x8 to the roof rafter and the rafter split
checked all of them 
all the rafters were rotted.........
new rafters and new roof time
its been up there 40+ years for ohh well...
atleast the new guys/gals will have a totally new roof over their heads


----------



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

we dont even have a shed but theres a garage on the lot that belongs to the neighbors but the city counts as ours even though we cant use it


----------



## honeyrobber (Apr 28, 2011)

I have a "gazebo" that is right now screened in. It is more like a covered patio to me as it is rectangular. I plan on getting it ready for finches in the spring. I know a few people who keep them outdoors year round. One of which is in KY. Most of them though are farther south than I am. I plan on putting plastic around it every fall and using the reptile heaters like mentioned above for the finches. I think your problem would be it would have to be open(wire) or it would not be called a gazebo anymore. Just make closed in nest boxes. That is all my fantails had here, as their loft was more like a large rabbit hutch. The entrance to the nest box needds to be small as possible and facing away from your dominant cold weather winds. Here I face the opening of the box south east as the prevailing wind in winter is out of the north west.


----------



## amrose (Jul 13, 2011)

I built this from an old satellite dish. Works well and I put a tarp up on cold days. My mom loved it, so I put an ad on Craigslist and got another one. Now working on hers.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That is really adorable, but rodents can easily get in there and make your birds sick. And rats can kill them. But it's very pretty to look at, and for only a day aviary, it would be nice.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

amrose said:


> I built this from an old satellite dish. Works well and I put a tarp up on cold days. My mom loved it, so I put an ad on Craigslist and got another one. Now working on hers.


Very nice! Is that metal or PVC holding it up? Looks like PVC to me... I suppose those dishes aren't as heavy as they look?


----------



## amrose (Jul 13, 2011)

It's metal. PVC wouldn't hold up. It does have hardware cloth at the bottom, but I've never had any problems with rodents. I don't leave food around and I clean regularly. Cats and chickens help too.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well if the rodents do find them, especially rats, or even raccoons, it will only take that one time. People have gone out in the morning to dead birds with their heads severed from their bodies. Not a good thing to have happen. If that screening isn't metal, then a raccoon can go right through it. And rats can get in easily. I hope your luck continues to hold.
Someone I know had a fisher cat take 5 hens in one night.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Pigeons naturally live in caves and rock crevices. They need to be able to get out of the wind and such. It looks like they have a lip on the top to tuck under but I would add a little more. I do really like what you have going with it!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Great idea.....I love the looks of that!
But I agree about the wire. I would definitely put 1/2 in hardware wire all the way up, and underneath. Rats and mice can climb up the bottom and get thru the larger wire, even weasels. Cats don't usually go after large rats and weasels unless their sick or weak.


----------



## amrose (Jul 13, 2011)

Yes there is a shelf under the dish and it is big enough for nesting bowls. Have raised a couple babies since I built it. Have some on eggs now. As far as wind goes. I put up a heavy tarp on cold windy days. The dome shape seems to retain the heat in the winter and is cool in the summer. Works like the igloos they make for dogs. My birds seem to be happy and healthy. (knock on wood)


----------



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

amrose said:


> I built this from an old satellite dish. Works well and I put a tarp up on cold days. My mom loved it, so I put an ad on Craigslist and got another one. Now working on hers.


That looks amazing! I would love to try something like that, but raccoons and stuff are real bad here.


----------

